# Roast in the Crock Pot.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

10pm and the house smells like roast, wow, will see tomorrow?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I love roast done in the crock pot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
For fast cooking a pressure cooker cooks faster than a microwave.


----------



## laverne (Nov 18, 2012)

Its really yumm when you put the roast in with a pkg of au juis ( sp) a packet of ranch both covering the roast then plop a stick of butter on top. Cook like normal, nothing else added!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The story behind this roast is that the meat distributor got a load of beef on the cheap side(organic old cow),anyway I got tired of trying to cut it so I got the Crock out and this morning it was like cutting butter.
Meat, two onions ,garlic, black pepper, salt and a bunch of cherry tomatoes, it made plenty of juice to make gravy or with added wine ,onion soup.
I`m going to get me some bread now and try it.


----------



## Hotpie (Aug 9, 2009)

I`ve used Irish potatoes cut in half in mine, just put along side of roast, it was some of the tastest potatoes I`ve ever eaten, I couldn`t believe the taste........


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Like Sunday, crack pot pork and cabbage and mashed potatoes, wow.


----------

